

Ask HN: Why haven't you built an LLVM converter & LLVM target for DCPU-16 yet? - spullara


======
dkersten
One of the guys on the irc channel is working on an LLVM backed. Theres also a
guy who has a partially working C compiler and they have also come up with a
"standard" calling convention. Ive personally been working on a debugger with
breakpoints but its not quite ready yet. I hope to have it ready and on github
tomorrow.

~~~
krasin
LLVM backend for DCPU16 is here: <https://github.com/krasin/llvm-dcpu16>

Note, that I'm not the guy from the irc channel, so multiple LLVM DCPU16
backends are expected :)

~~~
dkersten
Very cool!

Can you maybe write a little about this? I've been wanting to write an LLVM
backend for the 16bit PIC24 microcontrollers but found it hard to figure it
out and get started, but maybe I can use your DCPU16 backend implementation to
get started and figure out how to implement my own backend for PIC24?

